# NEW Slot car track in Ft. Myers Florida



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Racers,


New LTD track in Ft. Myers at Jeff's RC Studio.

My series classes and rules.

Friday nights, 6:30 pm


for more info: www.Jeffsrcstudio.com


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I cannot view your website at work but I'm guessing your talking about 1/24th scale. There was a good group of guys down there about 7-8yrs ago I still have some of their contact info. Joe Downing, Clay Keivo, Steve Carpenter of Who Dat Slot Boxes. Best of Luck and we will try to make it down to check it out soon.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations guys ..... I have lots of great memories of racing at Halifax Raceway. Buddy's right .... it's a great group of guys down there.


----------

